# Topics > Robotics > Robotic exoskeletons, robot suit, wearable robotics >  UniExo (Universal Medical Robotic Exoskeleton), exoskeleton, Kyiv, Ukraine

## Airicist

diseldorf6.wixsite.com/uniexo

facebook.com/UniExoinc

Anton Golovachenko

----------


## Airicist

About UniExo

Uploaded on Nov 7, 2016




> Representation about startup UniExo and our team for acceleration program, competitions and investors.

----------

